# Please Support - KONY 2012



## james.w (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are willing and able please support this in any way you can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc


----------



## frost (Mar 7, 2012)

wow thats some kind of hell. they have my support.


----------



## james.w (Mar 7, 2012)

You can go to invisiblechildren.com to donate, order tshirts, stickers, etc or get more information.


----------



## roastedspleen (Mar 7, 2012)

this kony thing is everywhere....


----------



## james.w (Mar 7, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> this kony thing is everywhere....



Have you watched the video?


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 8, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> this kony thing is everywhere....



GOOD!!! this is exactly the goal invisible children are trying to make!
we need EVERYONE to know who he is!
The video is pretty powerful! Kony MUST be taken out!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 8, 2012)

Make Kony famous.


----------



## james.w (Mar 9, 2012)

I came across this video today, and wanted to share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DO73Ese25Y&sns=fb

This is the thing I hate about "charity" groups, it is so hard to know the truth and whether or not your money is being put to good use. I don't know what to think about the situation anymore.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 9, 2012)

This has been going on for YEARS! Back when I was in high school I did a walk with invisible children, we even raised enough money to build them an entire school in one of the native towns of Uganda, where the children could be safe. At last I knew, Kony and his mulisha were gone and or dead... And that was jeez... 5 years ago I heard he was chased out of the country, and 10 or so years since we did the walk. 


james.w said:


> I came across this video today, and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DO73Ese25Y&sns=fb
> 
> This is the thing I hate about "charity" groups, it is so hard to know the truth and whether or not your money is being put to good use. I don't know what to think about the situation anymore.



I just finished this video, and that confirms what I thought. I believe Invisible Children is a scam, and always has been. If you find anymore good research on the subject please share!


----------



## Nikolay (Mar 25, 2012)

*??????????? ?????????*

??? ???? ??? ??????????? ?????, ??. ????? ?? 15 ?????


----------

